# Anyone here listen to Sirius Big '80s a LOT? Have you noticed...



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

_IF_ so, have you noticed that they are playing a lot of Michael Jackson songs lately? I swear it's like at least one an hour, and sometimes more than that, especially including all the duets/backup he sang. I just wondered if anyone else noticed.  Surely, he couldn't have had that many hits, not that many more than other people, Elton John, Madonna. They don't play _their_ songs that much, not even combined. :shrug:

I just started to wonder if it might have something to do with his trial.  But of course that's silly! :rolling:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Obviously a nefarious plot to unduly influence the Jackson jury. The conspirators behind this dastardly plan would do better beaming down videos showing Michael grabbing his package.

Oh? They're already doing that? _Nevermind_.

:whatdidid


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Nick said:


> Obviously a nefarious plot to unduly influence the Jackson jury. The conspirators behind this dastardly plan would do better beaming down videos showing Michael grabbing his package.


You might actually have something here with this comment. Read the lyrics to Bad. There is an uncanny similarity between those and the whole fiasco.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, their little plan (if it was indeed that) has worked, and to celebrate, I just heard they are going to play *all* the MJ songs you request *all* weekend!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Beeeeeaaaat it , Beeeeaaat it, !!!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Leave me alone. Just Leave me alone. 

Just stop doggin me around.......


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Laverne said:


> Well, their little plan (if it was indeed that) has worked, and to celebrate, I just heard they are going to play *all* the MJ songs you request *all* weekend!


wow


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Laverne said:


> especially including all the duets


shudder! Thanks for the warning. As much as I like most of his solo work, and a small bit of Paul McCartney's, these are two artists who should not be allowed to do duets (quintets and quartets are entirely another story). And to think that they did one together... double shudder!


----------



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

Laverne said:


> _IF_ so, have you noticed that they are playing a lot of Michael Jackson songs lately? I swear it's like at least one an hour, and sometimes more than that, especially including all the duets/backup he sang. I just wondered if anyone else noticed.  Surely, he couldn't have had that many hits, not that many more than other people, Elton John, Madonna. They don't play _their_ songs that much, not even combined. :shrug:
> 
> I just started to wonder if it might have something to do with his trial.  But of course that's silly! :rolling:


i HAVE NOTICED IT TOO!


----------

